# Palomino Azteca Filly with her Mommy



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very, very cute! How sweet. Usually it's baby sleeping with Momma nuzzling! Too adorable!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, that is so adorable.  What cuties!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Do you have any new photos of her? I'd love to see how she's growing! I saw the head shot on your site, but no others.


----------



## AnzaWabbit (Apr 23, 2008)

*Pictures of Filly*

She is in the middle of shedding right now. As soon as she is finished I will post new pictures and video.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll look forward to it


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww i love them! very beautiful


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a doll. 
Congrats on the beautiful baby.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awwww... so cute!


----------



## Pammy (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh My Goodnes!!! That is the sweetest photo!!!!! You have two very beautiful girls there!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Awesome shot!! Love it!! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------

